
Israeli lunar spacecraft loses main engine, crashes on surface of the moon - furcyd
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-israel-s-lunar-spacecraft-will-attempt-historic-touchdown-tonight-1.7109263
======
a0-prw
The moon must be anti-semitic, then ;)

